# How Much Time Are You Willing to Devote to Locating a Business?



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

As with any major decision or important milestone in a person's life, the decision to buy or sell a business can't be made overnight, and the entire process won't happen in a couple of weeks. You need to examine your life and determine the amount of time you can devote to your effort and whether or not your personal life will support such an endeavor. As an entrepreneur, you cannot split yourself between personal conflict and the pursuit of a dream. Success in the business world has often been dependent upon the attention, drive, and motivation of the business owner. You should expect your search to last from a very optimistic six months to a more realistic two years. If you can't financially afford this type of commitment or if you're not personally ready, I would suggest that you wait. It is much better to delay rather than to set yourself up for an immediate failure.

Locate small *business for sale in Perth* at http://www.businesses2sell.com.au/australia/wa/perth/


----------

